# Speed Chief



## The Junkologist (Jan 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about this Speed Chief bike I have. Thanks!


----------



## The Junkologist (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a photo of the head badge.


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 3, 2009)

No idea but I like the Cub in the background.


----------



## JRE (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's a prewar Roadmaster.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, your bike was made by Cleveland Welding, and Speed King/Speed Chief were names used by Western Auto in the mid to late '30's. I have a 1937 Speed King made by Huffman, here's a photo of the badge.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your bike was made by the Cleveland Welding Company. It has the compact girl's frame with a 17” seat mast (19" was standard) and close coupled front, no rear drop stand tangs, and uses the “pinched” crown fork. There is a gray area in dating and differentiating CWC production from just before and just after WW2. Comparing your bike with other CWC bikes from that time period my inclination is that it is a very early postwar bike.  

The seat and tires are replacements. The fenders by patina look and may be original but are not standard issue CWC fenders. If the fenders are original it may be that some basic spec. bikes were distributed outsourced fenders.

Phil


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would be interested in buying the badge if you are interested in selling it.


----------



## The Junkologist (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great info! Every day I become less and less of a bicycle dummy! 

Scott, I think I'll keep the badge with the bike. Thanks for the offer.


----------

